# Daises in Vase



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

While I was waiting for my ocean to dry I did a couple of pictures. Both are Daisies in Vases. Helpful critique is welcome.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Terry!!! Jumping up and down with happiness for you! LOOK AT HOW FAR YOU HAVE COME!!! That one in the glass vase is my absolute favorite. The ONLY thing I would change..and it's very very minor..is I would put a slight shadow under the flowers on the table..and a very slight shadow at that. This is hands down my favorite so far of all your works. 

I really like the one in the red vase however what I am not fond of is the red vase against the pink background and the brownish table. The colors contrast. aside from that you did a great job with it as well and I love how you have added contrast and depth and it is obvious you are working hard on your lighting and developing distinct light sources. 

GREAT JOB.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Chanda you made me feel so good. I'll work on these a little more today and add those small shadows on the flowers. Thank you so much.:vs-kiss:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Told you that painting flowers is your thing


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Did a little tweaking.


----------



## deehouse (Sep 22, 2015)

Terry, I really love your choice of colors, it really brings the flowers out nicely!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

very very nice Terry!!! Great job.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Now that transparent vase is amazing girl!

Why there are "half white and half yellow" flowers? ? 
I found them... rare


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hmmm .. half white and half yellow flowers is not what I was trying to do, I was trying to show a strong light from the left side and the other half (the yellow) being in shadow. I think a little is the photo, but I did tweak the painting a little since I posted the last picture here.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh well it can be that too. I think that if you shadow a little more the mid-flower, giving more tones between the shadow and the light side (Like you did with the one is in the top) it will be perfectly represented ^^
Not in all the flowers, only the one wich is right in the middle of the pic.

I guess that cuz it's the one that make me feel like there were half-white half-yellow. Wait for someone else to talk about because maybe I'm wrong and I do not want to ruin this beautiful painting >.<


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> Hmmm .. half white and half yellow flowers is not what I was trying to do, I was trying to show a strong light from the left side and the other half (the yellow) being in shadow. I think a little is the photo, but I did tweak the painting a little since I posted the last picture here.


I prefer this version. I like what you have done here. I wouldn't touch it any more..


----------

